# Alarm going off?



## Madtriker

Hi I've got a 2010 TT 2.l s-line and the last few days the alarms been going off, for no reason. Any ideas why?


----------



## qooqiiu

Possibly Low battery.

The internal sensor faulty. Try pushing the button on the drivers door to disable it and see if it stills goes off.


----------



## Madtriker

Yeah thanks I charged the battery the other day and turned off the internal switch today just in case hopefully that sorts it


----------



## Madtriker

Well think batteries on its way out charged 5 days ago and checked today only 12.5v, can't complain though as think it was the original battery. New one ordered and hopefully be here Tuesday. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Madtriker

Well new battery fitted Tuesday alarm hasn't gone off since I topped up the battery and then replaced it, so looks like it was just an old battery/low voltage issue.


----------



## Madtriker

Shit alarms just gone off again after new battery fitted Tuesday, checked voltage 12.69v. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Open & close boot,bonnet, doors a couple of times could be a dodgy microswitch.
Do the windows drop/rise every time when opening/closing doors?
A VCDS scan should tell you what is activating the alarm.
Hoggy.


----------



## Madtriker

Yeah pretty sure windows drop and rise with door. Guess I'll have to get it scanned at the garage.


----------



## Madtriker

So had it scanned today and needs new siren as it's internal batteries dying. Apparently have 10 year lifespan mines 8 this year.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Looks like the 01134 Alarm Horn (H12) can generate a few different faults which, among other issues, can also be associated with failure of the Ni-MH batteries inside the plastic case -

01134 - Ross-Tech Wiki

002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
004 - No Signal/Communication

Here's a link regarding a 2008 Audi TT where the alarm & flashers keep going off randomly even with fuse removed which was diagnosed back to the alarm sensors -

https://www.audiforums.com/forum/genera ... ed-173985/

While possible, replacing the internal batteries would take some real effort. See link below on the replacement Ni-MH battery from Varta.

Workshop instructions for access, removal and replacement of the alarm horn (H12) are shown below -


----------



## Madtriker

Possibly but there a sealed unit and the garage isn't going to dismantle it plus there labour charge is expensive so I'd rather have a new unit anyway


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Looks the same as the MK1 so could be repaired if not starting to corrode.
viewtopic.php?p=792942#792942

Plenty on Ebay as well if corroded so worth taking a chance.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK2- ... SwqDhbCSDe
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

This is from the Audi A8/S8 forum, and has been reported across various Audi and VW forums.

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/a8-s8- ... n-2879701/

_I opened mine using a sharp craft knife. Very simple. However now its open I now know why mine wasn't working properly. The battery has leaked acid on the PCB and the tracks have been melted into one. Unrepairable._

Here's a video on how to open the case. This is also from an Audi A8, but looks nearly identical...





It looks like the Varta battery pack is still commercially available and might make for a DIY repair so as long as the circuit board isn't damaged. Battery Varta 2x3/V150H 7.2V 140mAh NiMH Rechargeable Pack 8 Pin

Specification
Brand: VARTA
Model: 2x3/V150H
Capcity： 140mAH
Voltage: 7.2V
Chemistry: NiMH

http://products.varta-microbattery.com/ ... S55615.pdf
.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

According to the 7zap.com parts list, it looks like the part number remained the same throughout Mk2 (8J) production years.

P/N: 1K0 951 605 C, Electronic Siren
(Europa) 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 51-951040/


----------



## Madtriker

So ended up costing £153.10, £123.10 for new siren and £30 for 30 minutes labour


----------



## Hoggy

Madtriker said:


> So ended up costing £153.10, £123.10 for new siren and £30 for 30 minutes labour


  [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

I started on this today and have run into a problem. The nut is rusted to the bolt and although it's easy to get a socket onto the nut through the access hole, everything rotates together.

I can see from the replacement siren that the bolt is only held captive by the plastic lips, so I've probably broken the plastic on the old siren, allowing the bolt to turn freely.

I've left it with penetrating oil, but I'm not optimistic. Access is cramped, with no possibility of getting a drill or cutting disc in. The bonnet obstructs access from above. Removing the wing is not something I want to attempt!

I don't suppose anyone knows of a clever tool or technique that will hold the bolt and rotate the nut?


----------



## Steve in Ireland

Well, it's done, but it wasn't pretty.

In the end I poked a hot air gun down the access hole to heat up the nut and bolt. After it was nice and hot, I waggled the enclosure from beneath, until the hot bolt head pulled through the melted plastic of the siren slot. The flaps of the metal enclosure bent out and it was off.

Even when I had access to the bolt head to put vice-grips on it, taking off the nut was still a major effort. Poor marks for design in all respects. (Non-replaceable battery; putting it inside the wing, not under the bonnet; using rust-prone hardware in a damp environment.)

If anyone is attempting this job, my advice is to disobey the workshop manual and take the wheel off. I decided to do that at the start and I'm glad I did. Also, you don't need to take off the whole wheel well liner. Just undo the rear edge (4 hex spline screws) and peel it back.


----------



## badger64

Steve in Ireland said:


> I started on this today and have run into a problem. The nut is rusted to the bolt and although it's easy to get a socket onto the nut through the access hole, everything rotates together.
> 
> I can see from the replacement siren that the bolt is only held captive by the plastic lips, so I've probably broken the plastic on the old siren, allowing the bolt to turn freely.
> 
> I've left it with penetrating oil, but I'm not optimistic. Access is cramped, with no possibility of getting a drill or cutting disc in. The bonnet obstructs access from above. Removing the wing is not something I want to attempt!
> 
> I don't suppose anyone knows of a clever tool or technique that will hold the bolt and rotate the nut?


so is the alarm siren located in the passenger arch? ie left for l/h drive & right for r/h drive? as I have taken my liner out on the n/s arch & can only see the washer bottle & pumps.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

I have a feeling it's the same on LHD & RHD, but anyway, on my UK-spec RHD car, it's on the right side (off side).

If you open the bonnet, you should see the blue washer filler on one wing and the black plastic plug for unscrewing the alarm (allgedly) opposite on the other.


----------



## badger64

Steve in Ireland said:


> I have a feeling it's the same on LHD & RHD, but anyway, on my UK-spec RHD car, it's on the right side (off side).
> 
> If you open the bonnet, you should see the blue washer filler on one wing and the black plastic plug for unscrewing the alarm (allgedly) opposite on the other.


cheers steve i'll have a look. then I can put the n/s back together... pita.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

If you're not sure where it is, just trigger the alarm. You'll know soon enough!


----------



## badger64

Steve in Ireland said:


> Well, it's done, but it wasn't pretty.
> 
> In the end I poked a hot air gun down the access hole to heat up the nut and bolt. After it was nice and hot, I waggled the enclosure from beneath, until the hot bolt head pulled through the melted plastic of the siren slot. The flaps of the metal enclosure bent out and it was off.
> 
> Even when I had access to the bolt head to put vice-grips on it, taking off the nut was still a major effort. Poor marks for design in all respects. (Non-replaceable battery; putting it inside the wing, not under the bonnet; using rust-prone hardware in a damp environment.)
> 
> If anyone is attempting this job, my advice is to disobey the workshop manual and take the wheel off. I decided to do that at the start and I'm glad I did. Also, you don't need to take off the whole wheel well liner. Just undo the rear edge (4 hex spline screws) and peel it back.


ended up having to do the same with the siren on mine, 'vorsprung durk Teknik' my arse. felt like butchery but it worked and all working fine. cost £155 for the siren from audi, couldn't find a compatable new part elsewhere. took about 2hrs to fit. anyone else doing it don't bother soaking it in wd40 for 2 days, it didn't make any difference.


----------



## andys_tts

I had issues with my alarm last week, turned out to be the door micro switch playing about with the window when no one wa looking.. lol. Changed the door lock and all sorted now.


----------



## Pedro768

I've just had this the last couple of days on my 2007 mk2!

Where's the switch to switch of the internal sensor? That's where I am going to start diagnosing this


----------



## Hoggy

Pedro768 said:


> I've just had this the last couple of days on my 2007 mk2!
> 
> Where's the switch to switch of the internal sensor? That's where I am going to start diagnosing this


Hi, From a previous post in the MK2 section... Silly place to hide it :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:

_Back edge of the driver's door, inboard of the door seal. Some have one switch, some two. A single press should disable the sensor, ie for if a pet is left in the car. Next time car opened and ignition switched on it should restore.
_
Hoggy.


----------



## Pedro768

Is that the same bit where their is a stupid switch for towing?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

This YouTube should help -

*What For Are the Sensor "WiFi" Symbol Buttons in Audi VW Seat Skoda*


----------



## Pedro768

Thanks guys perfect.


----------



## Stev443

Just replaced my siren and was a pig of a job and as happens to most once you try to unscrew the retaining nut it just spins, and difficult to access due to anti tamper metal cover in the end I had to hammer a chisel between the siren housing and anti tamper metal shroud enough to get a hacksaw blade in to cut through the thread. It took 2 hours to complete the job with skinned knuckles and wrist and lots of swearing but managed and now siren doesn't go off randomly. I went for a new part which was £183 from Audi as all the used ones I could find were older than the one I was replacing. Worth it as who knows what Audi would charge to do the job


----------

